

The Hydrogen Hoax (2007) - jcdavis
http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/the-hydrogen-hoax

======
userulluipeste
"A kilogram of hydrogen has about the same energy content as a gallon of
gasoline, so the owner of a filling station could only expect to obtain the
same net income from a kilogram of hydrogen as from a gallon of gas."

In a planned economy with fixed prices - probably. In the free market economy
however, the price is dictated by the market itself. Add on top of it some
government regulations that would put a burden upon gas use and you'll may get
well beyond the current market price for gas. The reasoning about electricity
price (that followed after the piece I quoted) has the same kind of fallacy in
it, assuming too much. It would be economically viable to just capture the
cheap daytime energy peaks in some sort of stable and effective energy carrier
for later use, and if you could easily transport and sell it - even better! I
am not saying that the it should be hydrogen, mind you. Other than that, I
mostly agree with the ideas debated.

Edit: As I read further, I see author's solution - ethanol and methanol. On
price, only methanol is considered (the ethanol is obviously more expensive),
and here I am not sure (considering the prospect of fuel handling by
civilians) if the author is aware that methanol is highly poisonous.

